# Chances at getting into ROTP?



## OCdt Hopeful (21 Jan 2006)

Hi,

I was just wondering if I could get any feedback as to whether my chances at getting accepted into the ROTP are decent. I have 1 year of University already with a 77.5 average, graduated High School with a 84 average. I was the captain of my football and wrestling teams, winning a few leadership, sportsmanship and MVP awards. I also have a great deal of volunteer experience, such as tutoring, volunteering with various organizations and coaching youth football. I was in the Reserves for a year when I was 17 and loved it but because of family pressure left. I did well there, and feel that I will do well on the fitness test and aptitude test.My top three choices are Pilot, Artillery Officer and Infantry Officer. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## kincanucks (22 Jan 2006)

They are are good but depends on how many more ROTP Undergrads apply with higher marks and current activities apply.


----------



## jwsteele (22 Jan 2006)

I'd bet a million dollars you do make it in...I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## Chags (23 Jan 2006)

I got in with less than that.  By the way...  if you have Infantry Officer anywhere near your list, consider it your only choice..  

don't worry, you'll learn to love it too.


----------



## Paish (30 Jan 2006)

Chags said:
			
		

> By the way...  if you have Infantry Officer anywhere near your list, consider it your only choice..



Not true, i got picked up for Arty and Infantry was on my list (2nd or 3rd i beileve)


----------



## RCA_UBIQUE (30 Jan 2006)

Hopeful,

You sound like a good candidate, I can't see you having any major problems (unless you have flat feed or any major health concerns)

I won't necessarily tell you to join as an Artillery Officer (I am obviously biased   ) but I would recommend you go visit Officers in different trades and ask them what it's really all about... 

Good Luck
JPS


----------



## OCdt Hopeful (31 Jan 2006)

Thanks alot for the responses,

I had my interview and aptitude test about 5 days ago and the Recruiting Officer said I was an excellent Candidate and that I should know sometime between March and May. So now all I need to complete is the medical and fitness test then I play the waiting game.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## andpro (7 Feb 2006)

Does anyone know when the 2006 selection boards are? Kincanucks? 
Thanks


----------



## Zee (7 Feb 2006)

After my interview I was told there is an early acceptance selection mid-February and the regular selection board is late April.


----------



## kincanucks (7 Feb 2006)

Zee said:
			
		

> After my interview I was told there is an early acceptance selection mid-February and the regular selection board is late April.




Yes there is a selection in mid February but it is the main selection not the early one as there is no early board this year and there will be subsequent ones albeit smaller ones from then on until all the positions are filled.  If you are thinking about applying for ROTP do it now not later.


----------



## Zee (7 Feb 2006)

If you don't mind me asking, do you know when I should be calling my CFRC for any results?


----------



## andpro (7 Feb 2006)

So there are more people getting accepted in the first board then the second? I know that I am going to be on the second board, does this mean that I will have less of a chance?


----------



## kincanucks (7 Feb 2006)

andpro said:
			
		

> So there are more people getting accepted in the first board then the second? I know that I am going to be on the second board, does this mean that I will have less of a chance?



Well that all depends on what occupation(s) you have selected.  It makes sense that the ones with the lower numbers will be filled first.  Early bird gets the worm.


----------



## kincanucks (7 Feb 2006)

Zee said:
			
		

> If you don't mind me asking, do you know when I should be calling my CFRC for any results?


  

Well if you are sure you are merit listed before the first board then call around the first week of Mar.  If not then they will call you as soon as they hear something.


----------



## andpro (7 Feb 2006)

lower number of people needed? or lower number of people in the actual trade?


----------



## kincanucks (8 Feb 2006)

andpro said:
			
		

> lower number of people needed? or lower number of people in the actual trade?



Hmmmm, that would be lower number of people needed.


----------



## AD (9 Feb 2006)

Kincanucks,

If it at all possible, would you be able to tell me the exact application deadline for ROTP applications? The website says, mrach 17, 2006, and later on it also says early February. Please tell me I have not missed the deadline.


----------



## kincanucks (9 Feb 2006)

Allie said:
			
		

> Kincanucks,
> 
> If it at all possible, would you be able to tell me the exact application deadline for ROTP applications? The website says, mrach 17, 2006, and later on it also says early February. Please tell me I have not missed the deadline.



It is the 17 Mar 06 but I wouldn't wait much longer.


----------



## AD (9 Feb 2006)

Kincanucks,

If you were not a member of this site, I would be lost without you.

Thank-you. My application will be sent out by Friday.


----------



## bbbb (16 Mar 2006)

All I can say is marks, marks, MARKS!!!


----------

